# pc with no budget



## satdeep (May 5, 2010)

my friend her is a serious gamer and wants to build a new gaming rig with no limitations of budget...he has kept aside about 200k for this PC....he has relatives in US so getting parts will not be a prob....kindly suggest a config that can kill all games and be future proof for at least the next4-5 years...


----------



## ajai5777 (May 5, 2010)

Rig for 2 lac?:CiobarAbt2Cry:


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (May 5, 2010)

he is really a serious gamer / games addicted  , better get extreme series .


----------



## Natural Gamer (May 5, 2010)

ur 4nd can get this killling config.
motherboard - gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7
HDD-WESTERN DIGITAL CAVIAR BLAK 2TB SATA
GRAPHICS CARD- 2 X ZOTAC GEFORCE GTX 480
(IN SLI)
RAM-KINGSTON 24 GB DDR3 RAM (SELECT THE RAM WHICH HAS THE SAME TIMING AS
 THAT OF THE MOTHERBOARD)
PROCESSOR-INTEL CORE i7 980X EXTREME EDITION
MONITOR-BENQ E2420HD (24")
POWER SUPPLY - COOLER MASTER REAL POWER PRO 1250 WATT
PC CASE-COOLER MASTER COSMOS S
MOUSE-LOGITECH G9 LASER
DVD DRIVE-ASUS BC-1205 PT (ITS A BLUE-RAY COMBO DRIVE)

KEYBOARD - MICROSOFT SIDEWINDER X6

THIS CONFIG CAN GET RID OF ANY GAME THAT COMES IN ITS WAY FOR NEXT 6-8 YEARS.ALL D BEST


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 5, 2010)

Freak!......


----------



## satdeep (May 5, 2010)

Natural Gamer said:


> ur 4nd can get this killling config.
> motherboard - gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7
> HDD-WESTERN DIGITAL CAVIAR BLAK 2TB SATA
> GRAPHICS CARD- 2 X ZOTAC GEFORCE GTX 480
> ...



he was saying something about 4-way sli....is it possible??what about heating issues??


----------



## satdeep (May 5, 2010)

nebody there to help???asigh??sam???common hlp plz


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 6, 2010)

^^
4-way SLI is possible, but only in the motherboard's having 4 or more  x16 slots like this one :


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 6, 2010)

It's the EVGA X58 4x SLI, but practically a 4 way SLI rig will even cost more than 200K..
And it is an utter waste of money coz all the games he wants to run for 3-4 years wil run easily on a 2x SLI (or Crossfire-X) config....
So it is better if he goes on for a setup which has 2x ATI Radeon HD 5870 and motherboards like the ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme, Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD7, DFI Lanparty UT-X58-T3eH8....
But my personal choice will be the Rampage 2 Extreme...


----------



## asingh (May 6, 2010)

satdeep said:


> my friend her is a serious gamer and wants to build a new gaming rig with no limitations of budget...he has kept aside about 200k for this PC....he has relatives in US so getting parts will not be a prob....*kindly suggest a config that can kill all games and be future proof for at least the next4-5 years*...



This is not possible. Gaming technology will change. New Dx versions will come out. Better API processing would be required to harness the full potential. Ask your friend, what screen size (or multi-monitor) he desires. It all starts from the screen size (if budget is no issue). Then we can take it forward. It is too easy to suggest the E series Intel stuff, and a 3-way sli/xfire set up. Lets make this logical. Even with a moderate board, and good GPU he can scale most games. Will the user OC..? Also regarding parts from abroad, no use. Unless he wants specific case modding (sleeves, connectors) and water cooling kits. Rest to my knowledge, is easily available in India.


----------



## static_x (May 6, 2010)

asigh said:


> This is not possible. Gaming technology will change. New Dx versions will come out. Better API processing would be required to harness the full potential. Ask your friend, what screen size (or multi-monitor) he desires. It all starts from the screen size (if budget is no issue). Then we can take it forward. It is too easy to suggest the E series Intel stuff, and a 3-way sli/xfire set up. Lets make this logical. Even with a moderate board, and good GPU he can scale most games. Will the user OC..? Also regarding parts from abroad, no use. Unless he wants specific case modding (sleeves, connectors) and water cooling kits. Rest to my knowledge, is easily available in India.



Well said...+1


----------



## Anorion (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, it cannot be completely "future proof", so it's better to invest the money over time as necessary instead of an all in one go thing... also, 4 way SLI is overkill. A good rig does not have to be so... obscene.


----------



## satdeep (May 6, 2010)

asigh said:


> This is not possible. Gaming technology will change. New Dx versions will come out. Better API processing would be required to harness the full potential. Ask your friend, what screen size (or multi-monitor) he desires. It all starts from the screen size (if budget is no issue). Then we can take it forward. It is too easy to suggest the E series Intel stuff, and a 3-way sli/xfire set up. Lets make this logical. Even with a moderate board, and good GPU he can scale most games. Will the user OC..? Also regarding parts from abroad, no use. Unless he wants specific case modding (sleeves, connectors) and water cooling kits. Rest to my knowledge, is easily available in India.



he would prefer Dell 3007WFPHC LCD...its an excellent 30 inch lcd from DELL....also can a Sony Bravia be used as a screen for this rig_(he was asking)_will 2-way sli or crossfire run games like crysis, COD etc. easily on max settings on this screen??i have my doubts....yes he will overclock....and yes he was talking something about nitrogen cooling....heck im so confused

@Sid_gamer

```
It's the EVGA X58 4x SLI, but practically a 4 way SLI rig will even cost more than 200K..
```
Budget is not a problem here my friend...he is getting paid pretty well...i asked him to what amount he can extend his budget??He replied not more than 500k....i just fell down from the sofa i was sitting on....serious gaming is ok....but 500k for a rig...you were right *gopi_vbboy* my friend _is _a freak

@everyone helping me out
budget is no concern just build him a damn mean machine....yes im also excited cause ill be gaming with him too....he lives right next door to me...


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 6, 2010)

^^
But what is the need of going overboard when he can have a great rig in a  lot lesser amount of money, But still if he wants a show-off rig then  it's his choice...



> And yes he was talking something about nitrogen  cooling....heck im so  confused


Liquid nitrogen (LN2) cooling is not a stable cooling solution, it is used mainly for setting world records in benchmarking (or testing)....And you cannot always run a PC by cooling it with LN2 because there is a lot of condensation which takes place around the LN2 Block, and this condensation can prove damaging to the components like the motherboard.....
Moreover it sometimes leads to processor freezing (as the temperature is well below minus 50 degrees)....

It will be better if he goes for water cooling rather than LN2 cooling, maybe he can take a Tri-Loop water cooling kit which will be more than sufficient for his rig....


----------



## Piyush (May 6, 2010)

@satdeep
may be this will help ur frnd

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/performance-pc-ssd,2568.html

just ask him to change the proccy to 980x


----------



## satdeep (May 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> @satdeep
> may be this will help ur frnd
> 
> *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/performance-pc-ssd,2568.html
> ...



thnx buddy...i showed the config to him...but he wants smthing better...i dont know what else can give a better performance??


----------



## Jripper (May 6, 2010)

^
What does he intend to do??
Game or run 5 servers on his machine??
The rig suggested to him is powerful enough to last for atleast 2.5/3 years without any kind of hiccup. 
If he wants more performance just so that he can game,it will be a sheer bloody loss of money and nothing else. 
And yeah,if he has some cash left,tell him to mail some cash to the accounts of the members here. xD


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> Liquid nitrogen (LN2) cooling is not a stable cooling solution, it is used mainly for setting world records in benchmarking (or testing)....And you cannot always run a PC by cooling it with LN2 because there is a lot of condensation which takes place around the LN2 Block, and this condensation can prove damaging to the components like the motherboard.....
> Moreover it sometimes leads to processor freezing (as the temperature is well below minus 50 degrees)....



yah sid right. it is used only for setting world records. and if everything goes *fine*, than usually the motherboard goes bad (ram & video card follows). but what if something goes *wrong*?

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1009/Destroyed-790FXT-UD5P.jpg

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1009/Destroyed-790FXT-UD5P-2.jpg

these are possible consequences  heres the link: AMD Phenom II 42 TWKR Black Edition Processor.


----------



## satdeep (May 6, 2010)

Jripper said:


> ^
> And yeah,if he has some cash left,tell him to mail some cash to the accounts of the members here. xD



lol....he just wants to show off...he says he wants to build a system never built before....tell me one thing.... he is going for a sony bravia to use as a screen....can any 2-way crossfire or sli play games at max on that screen??isn't more than 2 required??


----------



## johndoe6666 (May 7, 2010)

Get a 256GB SSD @ Rs ~45K, it'll blaze


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

@sam
that link was cool
never heard of that poccy
looks like AMD got those proccys for secret agents...lol...

---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------




satdeep said:


> thnx buddy...i showed the config to him...but he wants smthing better...i dont know what else can give a better performance??


ask him to save the rest of money for future
look there is nothing like GOD rig which will never show its age
even him he spends all of his money on the rig ,its true that it may become obsolete in 5 years or so
then what?
will he again spend 500k?
man!! it sounds stupid to me(being frank)
if he has that much of money left,ask him to donate it to some needy organizations


----------



## gagan007 (May 7, 2010)

> he wants something better!!!


 
what could be better than this configuration to play games! all the games present in the market will run more than smoothly on this....
but if he is so expert in hardware why doesn't he make his own rig...
moreover it is a myth that you will get "better" parts in the US...most of the stores in US sell made in china/taiwan hardware...same as they sell in India


----------



## satdeep (May 7, 2010)

he says he will buy 3 of those 30 inches dell moniters....join 3 5970s in crossfire...one for each monitor....and has zeroed on Onkyo 7.1 Home Theatre with amplifier.......for a cabinet he says he'll take either Lian -Li PC-A77 or Thermaltake SwordM LCS_(the liquid cooling available with the case can be used to cool the gpu's)_...though he's more inclined to take Thermaltake....2 Coolermaster Real Power Pro 1250W for his PSU....he was saying something about buying a dual socket motherboard_(i didn't know that such mobos existed)_ and putting two core i7 980x on them...2 Thermaltake ProWater 850i for each of the proccys since he'll overclock them....rest he is still deciding...any suggestions for soundcard that matches this rig and will be able to support the sound system he has decided??

Any better case that can fit in all these parts....plz let me know..


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 7, 2010)

Here is the motherboard which has dual sockets for the i7 980x....
Take a look-
*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/topdown.jpg

This motherboard is a power hungry monster, but practically even the biggest noob wouldn't buy it....
If ur frnd really has that much amount of money then suggest him to donate it to a needy organisation....:C_moneymouth:


----------



## satdeep (May 7, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> Here is the motherboard which has dual sockets for the i7 980x....
> Take a look-
> *i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/topdown.jpg
> 
> ...



yea he was talking about this only....and i can see from the slots that 3-way crossfire or even 4-way crossfire is a possibility with a quadro physics_(what is that?)_card....he was asking for the best ram available...planning to put 24GB of it....

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




Sid_gamer said:


> If ur frnd really has that much amount of money then suggest him to donate it to a needy organisation....:C_moneymouth:



he donates 100ks every 6 mnths to a deaf and dumb school...he is a good guy at heart....but if u have that kind of money why not flaunt it??he just doesn't know how to spend it....LOLzzz


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

satdeep said:


> he donates 100ks every 6 mnths to a deaf and dumb school...he is a good guy at heart....but if u have that kind of money why not flaunt it??he just doesn't know how to spend it....LOLzzz


he donates 100k?
he's earning REAL money i guess


----------



## Jripper (May 7, 2010)

GOD.Why the injustics?? :\
Tell him to spend all his money then.If he wants to build a system that has never been built before(thats impossible since there are many geeky guys in this world richer than him),tell him to sell his house,get that EVGA motherboard,buy whatever number of insane GPU's that motherboard supports(4-8 or whatever 5970's or GTX 480's,or both),hotwire 3-4 Corsair/Tagan 1000W Smps's. Add a 1000mm fan to a thermaltake armour case(I don't think it supports it) spend the rest of his money on those insane speaker systems from klipsch and then sit and game in front of his house as his house gets auctioned off.
xDDD

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------

*statement correction:-

GOD.Why the injustice?? :\


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 7, 2010)

And yeah, he'll need to buy at least a 1800 Watts or greater PSU for that system....


----------



## coderunknown (May 7, 2010)

if he wants build most unique pc, better build it from prototypes & giving special orders for the rest. like:

Processor: Intel Core i9 1000X processor (100 cores, frictional) water cooled.
Mobo: Asus & Evga combined project. powered by Intel X99 chipset.
Ram: G.Skill 30Gb kit @ 3000Mhz, water cooled CL5.
HDD: 5 X Intel next gen X45M 1Tb SSD in Raid 0.
Graphics Card: 4 X ATI Radeon cards based on Southern Island architecture & H20 Cooled.
PSU: Custom built 2000W PSU @ 99% efficiency.
Cabby: Special Ordered Lian Li cabby.

well, i hope this will give one heck of a system. it'll go down only when DX11.1 or DX12 comes out. till than stay cool.


----------



## satdeep (May 7, 2010)

LOL...i showed ur posts to him sam.shab and jripper....he was laughing like hell...neways ill keep u posted on what he decides upon finally....ne suggestions are most welcome...


----------



## Jripper (May 8, 2010)

^
Lol..nice protoype system sam.
xDD BTW  I hope DX 11.1 doesn't come out soon. 
Otherwise any new GPU's we buy will be useless. :\


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 8, 2010)

@sam.shab
That's really something futuristic and out of this world prototype rig specs...I hope it doesn't blow up a rig...


----------



## coderunknown (May 8, 2010)

Jripper said:


> ^
> Lol..nice protoype system sam.
> xDD BTW  I hope DX 11.1 doesn't come out soon.
> Otherwise any new GPU's we buy will be useless. :\



shouldn't. cause as far as i know, ATI 6 series (formerly Northern Islands later changed to Southern Islands Architecture) or so will be coming in later this year. and it'll be DX11. just a die shrink, at most. Nvidia will be stuck in Fermi for another year before thinking about its successor. so DX11 lives for now. at least until Windows 9 not out.



Sid_gamer said:


> @sam.shab
> That's really something futuristic and out of this world prototype rig specs...I hope it doesn't blow up a rig...



OP told his friend need a rig never been built before. so just gave him an idea of what to expect  its not impossible. most of the parts i mentioned will be out by next year, except processor & a chipset.


----------



## satdeep (May 11, 2010)

hey guys he's finally assembled his pc....hold your horses....its absolutely spectacular...it kills everything at ease....its beautiful...im short of adjectives here...he's heavily modded his case to fit in everything....ill post a few screenshots in a few days....let me know what u think...playing on it is an absolute delight...

Monitor: Sony Bravia LX900 Full HD, 3D capable 60inches
Motherboard:EVGA's Dual Socket LGA 1366 Motherboard
Processors: 2 core i7 980X
RAM: Corsair Dominator GT DDR3 PC3-20260 2GB X 5(thats 10GB!!!)
HDD: 8 Corsair Extreme Series SSD 256GB in raid_(please explain wat is raid??)_(2TB)
GPU:four Asus 5970 2GB DDR5 in crossfire and one Leadtek QUADRO FX5800 4GB DDR-III
Cabinet: Thermaltake SwordM LCS
Soundcard: ASUS Xonar D2 Ultra Fidelity 7.1
Sound System:Klipsch RB-61 Home Theater System(will be arriving in a day or two) for now he's  
          using creative 7.1_(he's giving it to me for helping him out once the klipsch arrives)_
PSUs : 3 Coolermaster Real Power Pro 1250W(two are inside the case and one is resting                   
          outside...
Cooling: 3 Thermaltake ProWater 850i out of which 2 are being used for the proccys and one 
            combined with the case(i.e. 2) are bieing used to cool the cards..
Keyboard: Steel Series 7G
Mouse: SteelSeries Xai Laser

any more things u like to ask about this monster....ask away...im just ogling at the sight before my eyes...ill post pics in a few days...


----------



## johndoe6666 (May 11, 2010)

orgasmic  looking forward to pics


----------



## asingh (May 11, 2010)

Nice. Waiting for pictures. Who assembled it..? How he managed to run a Quadro and gamer card together. Which drivers...? Theoretically he is running 5 GPU cores..?


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 11, 2010)

OMG....It's really a fantastic build.....Something like this can only come into a dream for most of us......How much cost did he incurred in the whole build ???
Also waiting for some pictures of the rig......


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 11, 2010)

satdeep said:


> hey guys he's finally assembled his pc....hold your horses....its absolutely spectacular...it kills everything at ease....its beautiful...im short of adjectives here...he's heavily modded his case to fit in everything....ill post a few screenshots in a few days....let me know what u think...playing on it is an absolute delight...
> 
> Monitor: Sony Bravia LX900 Full HD, 3D capable 60inches
> Motherboard:EVGA's Dual Socket LGA 1366 Motherboard
> ...


 

i am reading this from the very beginning and is wtaching how the battleground is slowly growing up. one qns :why your friend himself is not coming in the forum and has given you the power of attorney?

anyway what is the cost coming for the above battleground?


----------



## asingh (May 11, 2010)

Honestly I am doubting this now. How did he procure the water cooling kits so fast. Also how can Quadros and game series GPUs run together. Weird.


----------



## coderunknown (May 11, 2010)

asigh said:


> Honestly I am doubting this now. How did he procure the water cooling kits so fast. Also how can Quadros and game series GPUs run together. Weird.



me2 same. something strange cooking in this thread.


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2010)

^^nothing weird
its not true that we know everything
there are n number of guys out there who are professional at this work
lets just w8 for a while


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 11, 2010)

I agree with sam and asigh....It's really strange how the OP's friend managed to buy parts like that so fast....Let's hope this thread isn't a joke.....


----------



## arshadmajeed (May 12, 2010)

Ask him to get a 30'' led tv for a monitor


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 12, 2010)

@op, first... 2k 1 rig = sweet enough.

but, if you would have suggested him to purchase rig for 1.2k or something.. and invest the other in some money generating sources like stocks or gold. he can easily get another killer rig after 1.5 years.. when his rig will be kinda past generation.


----------



## satdeep (May 12, 2010)

@avichandana20000, @asigh, @sam.shab, @sid_gamer
This is avinash, i asked my friend here to get some suggestions and help and got plenty of it no doubt....but if its hard to digest that someone has built such a powerful rig...and that too in such a short time....my suggestion have a hajmola...it'll help u digest the fact...regarding the parts...my aunt was coming from the US...i asked her to bring the parts....she couldn't bring the klipsch home theatre so its on the way...
regarding the quadro and the gpus running 2gether i had absolutely no prob on this mobo...just installed the drives and they were good to go...i had no probs...u might want to try the mobo im using perhaps...

i came on the thread to personally upload the pics of my rig...but have decided against it...since its of no use...u still gonna find some hanky panky in it...because lets face it u simply cant digest that such a rig can exit....makes no difference to me...im enjoying my rig...ask satdeep about it...ciao!!

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------

@arshadmajeed
ive already got the screen thnx for the up though...ciao

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------

@vamsi_krishna
do you really think this is a 1.2lakh rig??man it cost me a total of 6.23lakhs...
and when its outdated...ill just upgrade it to suit me....ciao


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2010)

satdeep said:


> @avichandana20000, @asigh, @sam.shab, @sid_gamer
> This is avinash, i asked my friend here to get some suggestions and help and got plenty of it no doubt....but if its hard to digest that someone has built such a powerful rig...and that too in such a short time....my suggestion have a hajmola...it'll help u digest the fact...regarding the parts...my aunt was coming from the US...i asked her to bring the parts....she couldn't bring the klipsch home theatre so its on the way...
> regarding the quadro and the gpus running 2gether i had absolutely no prob on this mobo...just installed the drives and they were good to go...i had no probs...u might want to try the mobo im using perhaps...
> 
> i came on the thread to personally upload the pics of my rig...but have decided against it...since its of no use...u still gonna find some hanky panky in it...because lets face it u simply cant digest that such a rig can exit....makes no difference to me...im enjoying my rig...ask satdeep about it...ciao!!


hey do post the pics man
we were all just confused how one can get all these parts in a day and assemble them
also never heard of running the professional and gaming cards simultaneously,thats why there was such of misunderstanding going on(however i knew everything and anything is possible in the world of computers)

so lets bury the fuss regarding that topic and post some cool pics


----------



## asingh (May 12, 2010)

satdeep said:


> @avichandana20000, @asigh, @sam.shab, @sid_gamer
> This is avinash, i asked my friend here to get some suggestions and help and got plenty of it no doubt....but if its hard to digest that someone has built such a powerful rig...and that too in such a short time....my suggestion have a hajmola...it'll help u digest the fact...regarding the parts...my aunt was coming from the US...i asked her to bring the parts....she couldn't bring the klipsch home theatre so its on the way...
> regarding the quadro and the gpus running 2gether i had absolutely no prob on this mobo...just installed the drives and they were good to go...i had no probs...u might want to try the mobo im using perhaps...
> 
> ...



*Satdeep:*
Yes, we can digest the fact. And no one here is jealous either. It was just that, the configuration seemed illogical. That is about it. Till date I have never heard Quadro [nVidia] and HD5xxx [ATI] being used together. And the time for procurement was also less. That is it. Was it not transparent of us to raise our doubts -- which you have clarified and we understand. If you do not want to upload images that is your prerogative. It is not we are begging you either. Many such come to this forum.  Take care.


----------



## satdeep (May 12, 2010)

asigh said:


> *Satdeep:*
> Yes, we can digest the fact. And no one here is jealous either. It was just that, the configuration seemed illogical. That is about it. Till date I have never heard Quadro [nVidia] and HD5xxx [ATI] being used together. And the time for procurement was also less. That is it. Was it not transparent of us to raise our doubts -- which you have clarified and we understand. If you do not want to upload images that is your prerogative. It is not we are begging you either. Many such come to this forum.  Take care.



common man why angry with me??i did nthing...im still asking him to post the pics...the last post was done by avinash himself..im sorry if he's hurt nebody...i got a lot of help from this forum...nd m glad to be a part of it...


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 12, 2010)

> man it cost me a total of 6.23lakhs...


 
can you provide the break ups pls ?

MY BROTHER ALSO LIVES IN USA AND I WILL ASK HIM TO BUILD ME A SAME THING.


----------



## satdeep (May 12, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> can you provide the break ups pls ?
> 
> MY BROTHER ALSO LIVES IN USA AND I WILL ASK HIM TO BUILD ME A SAME THING.



sure man...i'll ask him for the breakup and post the same...


----------



## asingh (May 12, 2010)

satdeep said:


> common man why angry with me??i did nthing...im still asking him to post the pics...the last post was done by avinash himself..im sorry if he's hurt nebody...i got a lot of help from this forum...nd m glad to be a part of it...




Okay, sorry. No issue.


----------



## satdeep (May 12, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> can you provide the break ups pls ?
> 
> MY BROTHER ALSO LIVES IN USA AND I WILL ASK HIM TO BUILD ME A SAME THING.



sure man...i'll ask him for the breakup and post the same...


----------



## arshadmajeed (May 16, 2010)

DOOD post d pics!!!

my friend juz got an alienware for 1.2 laks so i wanna tell him dat assembled always comes d best

n he asked abt RAid,yeah im not sure abt dat,someone?
i juz know dat we have big reading speeds if v hav dat
but cn sum1 clear dis?


----------



## rajan1311 (May 16, 2010)

asigh said:


> Honestly I am doubting this now. How did he procure the water cooling kits so fast. Also how can Quadros and game series GPUs run together. Weird.



He built it in dreamland, thats it.

about the cfire with Nvidia card, have a look at this:

*www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/17706-hybrid-physx-mod-v1-03-a.html


Only a person out of his freekin mind would go for a dual socket board,for normal gaming purpose where his 12 threads are not being used, i am pretty sure this is all bs..


----------



## ajai5777 (May 16, 2010)

Honestly this isnt a rig in real,only in dream.I think we all are fooled.I was wondered  when I saw the budget of 2lac.Now he says its 6.23 lac.
6.23 lac for a PC? It might be a poorman's dream or else he may be a stupid millionaire


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 16, 2010)

pics please, to support your claims.


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> He built it in dreamland, thats it.
> 
> about the cfire with Nvidia card, have a look at this:
> 
> ...



Dell already have done a CrossFire with to HD3870 in a 790i SLI, so its not something to get surprised if theres a way to connect a Nvidia & ATI card.



ajai5777 said:


> Honestly this isnt a rig in real,only in dream.I think we all are fooled.I was wondered  when I saw the budget of 2lac.Now he says its 6.23 lac.
> 6.23 lac for a PC? It might be a poorman's dream or else he may be a stupid millionaire



& he be prepare to upgrade as soon as DX11.1 or 12 knocks at door.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 16, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Dell already have done a CrossFire with to HD3870 in a 790i SLI, so its not something to get surprised if theres a way to connect a Nvidia & ATI card.



Thats because they have the right drivers and the "rights" to do so. Check the link i have given, its about HYBRID CFIRE , people have done 5870 + GTX275 (physx).....but why would some1 get a $3000 quadro (essentially a GTX280) on a gaming rig is just beyond me...
poor selection of memory (why 10GB ? get a 12GB Kit, many have it) ,8 256GB SSDs in RAID, sure dude, thats $6000 in that alone....no1 even remotely close to sane would do that...

@owner of this rig: If you really own it, please submit it to Guru 3D rig of the month, finally an indian would win it....


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 16, 2010)

yes that would be nice. good work rajan


----------



## asingh (May 16, 2010)

OP said it is for Vamsi. Vamsi is popular for getting stuff from abroad. Lets wait and see.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 16, 2010)

Ok fine....OT please send your rig to Guru3D and win some great stuff.


----------



## ankushkool (May 16, 2010)

Wow this was nice... now will someone help me building a real system for Rs. 300k... oh! did i say 300k...  i meant 30k    confides btw phenome II & i5!!!


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 17, 2010)

Honestly, that was a poor decision, buying that type of a PC, unless you are going for a guinness world record for the most powerful desktop PC or something. for gaming purpose, a PS3 would have sufficed. the interest earned on the money saved would have been enough to buy a new game every week. And there's no game out there which will refuse to run in its full glory on a simple SLI/crossfire setup with 2 highest end cards. So, I don't see what purpose could be served by such a PC.
Please save some electricity for the country by keeping that PC switched off!


----------



## prasath_digit (May 17, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> pics please, to support your claims.



+1.  , ya cud u post some pics of the rig?. Else it'll be declared tat this rig, or ur friend doesn't exist....


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 17, 2010)

This is a bump guys...but where is OP n his 2 lac PC..?


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 17, 2010)

It doesn't exist


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 17, 2010)

post the pics 

thank God that he didnt give us so much money


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 19, 2010)

This thread is just not done.....Some this is wrong in the thread.....If ur friend has 200K to spend ask him to get a alienware.Thats all....Assembling for 200K is a joke that too for 5 years.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 19, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> This thread is just not done.....Some this is wrong in the thread.....If ur friend has 200K to spend ask him to get a alienware.Thats all....Assembling for 200K is a joke that too for 5 years.



Some people like to show off or get attention. That was the only purpose of this thread.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 20, 2010)

Mods please close this thread. else this thread will grow long & long unnecessarily.


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2010)

Who are we to comment on OP's intention/approach? It's his money and he can do whatever he wants to do.

Just post your suggestions and jog on instead of making personal comments. This is a warning for everyone, especially the bumper.

*Thread locked.* The OP can PM me if he wants to get this unlocked.


----------

